# Orlando CCO Haul



## blusherie (Mar 15, 2010)

So last week I made first trip to the two CCO's in Orlando - I was like a kid in a candy store!!







The top row is from Prime Outlets. 
From left to right: MSF in Medium Dark Natural/Shimmer, MSF in Perfect Topping, Cocomotion pigment, Rule e/s, and Way to Love l/s

The bottom row is from Premium Outlets
From left to right: MSF in So Ceylon, Magnetic Fields e/s, and Cherry Blossom l/g

I love my new stuff!!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Mar 15, 2010)

You made some great choices!!!


----------



## blusherie (Mar 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_You made some great choices!!!_

 
Thanks! It was so hard to decide what I really wanted....Being on Specktra definitely helps!!


----------



## nursee81 (Mar 15, 2010)

I was at prime and I didn't see perfect topping


----------



## dietcokeg (Mar 15, 2010)

love the MSF's!


----------



## Snarkling (Mar 15, 2010)

Awesome picks. I'm going to my local CC this week since I they had perfect topping as well.


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Mar 15, 2010)

I soo can't wait till I go to Orlando! bye bye England's weather and prices! CCO's  and MAC pro.
Great haul, I love the look of cocomotion and perfect topping.


----------



## mintbear82 (Mar 17, 2010)

Great Haul,... I wish I had a So Ceylon MSF.


----------



## gemmel06 (Mar 18, 2010)

Love the haul


----------



## crystrill (Mar 29, 2010)

I know that rule! Did you get it out of singles? lol


----------



## somethingsweet (Mar 29, 2010)

I LOVE the Orlando CCO'S! Ah!
Great haul & Rule eyeshadow is amazing!


----------



## blusherie (Mar 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *crystrill* 

 
_I know that rule! Did you get it out of singles? lol_

 
If by singles, you mean products without testers, then yes!! I wasn't planning on getting a matte orange eyeshadow, but I had heard so many good things about Rule that I had to get it. That's so funny you remembered it!!


----------



## krystaj (Apr 25, 2010)

Nice! And so ceylon....want!  enjoy


----------



## peachsuns (Apr 25, 2010)

Great haul!!!
Enjoy!


----------



## shannyn92 (Apr 27, 2010)

very nice stuff! next year im going to be living in orlando and its nice to know that they have some good cco's


----------



## xsunshiine (May 13, 2010)

sooo jealous i wish we had a cco


----------



## yazerella (May 26, 2010)

Ohhh, I wish I'd made the most of the CCO's in Orlando when I was there


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Jun 2, 2010)

Enjoy your goodies


----------



## nebbish (Jun 3, 2010)

Yay!! The CCOs here are amazing, right?! I feel so lucky to have to I could visit in the same day lol.


----------



## munchkin86 (Jun 7, 2010)

nice haul! the cherry blossom l/g is on my wish list.


----------



## MACaddict08 (Jun 25, 2010)

Are there CCO's all throughout the states? How do you go about finding one?I need to go!!


----------



## PhuongyBaby (Jun 25, 2010)

Great Hual!! I love the CCO's in O-town.. a few months ago when I used to be absolutely crazy about makeup I went there every weekend and the women who worked there would make fun of me.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I didn't care!!


----------



## Cleopatruh (Jun 28, 2010)

I need to go to that CCO next time I'm in Orlando. They have perfect topping at my CCO as well, which I am kind of wanting. Great haul!


----------



## JM3535 (Jul 10, 2010)

I just moved from Orlando and I should have hit the CCO before I left
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nice Haul.


----------



## kaylabella (Jul 12, 2010)

Awesome haul! Cocomotion is one of my favorite pigments!


----------

